# Construyendo un medidor de distorsión



## crimson (Jun 17, 2015)

*[FogoNota: Este tema se separó de otro tratando de buscar algo de orden]*​

Cifras exactas de distorsión voy a aportar cuando termine mi medidor de THD.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> . . . . Cifras exactas de distorsión voy a aportar cuando *termine mi medidor de THD*. . . .



Tengo un esquema en "Oferta" que promete hasta 1/1,000,0000 (O algo así).

Solo sería cuestión de "Revolver" en el lugar adecuado.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2015)

Hola Fogo... vamos revuelve, bueno primero concentrate y recuerda donde es ese lugar donde lo tines guardado.... sera muy bien venido...


Ah lo de humanoid al frente del equipo, nunca mejor descripto....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2015)

Ya lo había subido a "La Nube"   


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/fogobiblioteca-articulos-sobre-audio-108197/


----------



## crimson (Jun 17, 2015)

El mío es muy "sui generis", algunas cosas las tengo listas, y otras falta diseñar. El filtro "notch" de dos secciones ya lo tengo:





y con él me doy cuenta cuál oscilador es mejor. Hice uno digital, pero no me gustó:




estoy probando ahora uno de Wien.
Calculo dentro de poco lo termino y lo cuelgo por aquí.
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 17, 2015)

Si lográs bajar la resolución por debajo de los 0,05 %, me anoto en la espera de esos circuitos !!!, ya que ese es mi límite actual con lo que tengo implementado (no creo que mucho menos de ahí).

No has pensado en utilizar los Cermet de 25 vueltas en lugar de esos presets?.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Jun 17, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:
			
		

> ...No has pensado en utilizar los Cermet de 25 vueltas en lugar de esos presets?...



Hola diego, tal vez en algún instrumento con mayor resolución... yo pensaba para éste un 0,1% porque la idea es poder resolver el tema de cuánta corriente de reposo hace falta para llegar a ese valor de THD... con los amplificadores a MOSFET la cosa es más peliaguda, por eso quería hacerme de este instrumento, pero sencillito, nada del otro mundo.
Los preset están en paralelo y serie con otras resistencias fijas, como para arrimar el resultado.
Si anda bien por ahí me animo a otro con 0,01%, pero tengo otras prioridades, entre ellas un medidor de reactancia.
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 17, 2015)

crimson dijo:
			
		

> Hola diego, tal vez en algún instrumento con mayor resolución... yo pensaba para éste un 0,1% porque la idea es poder resolver el tema de cuánta corriente de reposo hace falta para llegar a ese valor de THD... con los amplificadores a MOSFET la cosa es más peliaguda, por eso quería hacerme de este instrumento, pero sencillito, nada del otro mundo.
> Los preset están en paralelo y serie con otras resistencias fijas, como para arrimar el resultado.
> Si anda bien por ahí me animo a otro con 0,01%, pero tengo otras prioridades, entre ellas un medidor de reactancia.
> Saludos C



Fijate si algo te sirve de lo que hice hace un tiempo, sin circuitos (trabajito de hormiga).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lizacion-amplificadores-mas-65355/#post833728

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 20, 2015)

Señor C.... por el lado del oscilador muy baja distorsion ha mirado por aquí?
yo tengo un ejemplar y es realmente muy bueno... yo medi en directo (sin filtro notch con una placa de sonido de 24bits/192Khz) cerca de -120dB la 2da harmonica con respecto a la fundamental....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Señor C.... por el lado del oscilador muy baja distorsion ha mirado por aquí?
> yo tengo un ejemplar y es realmente muy bueno... yo medi en directo (sin filtro notch con una placa de sonido de 24bits/192Khz) cerca de -120dB la 2da harmonica con respecto a la fundamental....



¿ Este ?

​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2015)

sipi  los que lo midieron en diyaudio dicen que supera los -130dB de THD+N


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> sipi  los que lo midieron en diyaudio dicen que supera los *-130dB de THD+N*




​
*Edit I:*
Pensar que William Hewlett y David Packard lo resolvieron con componentes discretos y una lamparita 

*Edit II*
http://www.janascard.cz/PDF/An ultra low distortion oscillator with THD below -140 dB.pdf


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> *Edit:*
> Pensar que William Hewlett y David Packard lo resolvieron con componentes discretos y una lamparita


si... pero no con esta tasa de thd...





medido en directo, con una placa de sonido interna de 24bits y 113dB de rango dinamico de entrada... ya estoy midiendo la thd de la propia placa.......


[EDIT]

La placa de sonido es una infrasonic Quartet...


----------



## crimson (Jul 21, 2015)

Está bueno para un próximo equipo más sofisticado. El que hice mide bien hasta 0,1%, que es lo que me interesaba medir. Para el segundo tendría que hacer bloques separados, porque cuando uno anda midiendo por la zona de 3mV empiezan a interactuar las plaquetas y los lazos de masa se hacen sentir. La idea es hacer una carga, luego el filtro notch, el oscilador por otro lado, el medidor de mV por otro... divide y reinarás sobre los loops y ruidos.
¡Gracias por los datos! ¡Los tengo en cuenta!
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2015)

*Otro medidor de distorsión, se supone hasta 0,0001% *





























































​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> *Edit I:*
> Pensar que William Hewlett y David Packard lo resolvieron con componentes discretos y una lamparita
> 
> ...


Y yo dijo mas aun , eso se paso en la decada de 30' quando desahollaran un oscilador de audio para lo estudio de Walt Disney  , con ese gran sucesso criaran la Alta-Gamma HP que desafortundamente si desmenbro en 2000 con la muerte de uno de los dos socios (desafortunadamente haora  no mi recordo qual fue), la "HP" propriamente dicha si quedo con la area de informactica y conputadoras , la división de teste y medidas si llamo de "Agilent Technologies" ,  en los dias de hoy canbiaran nuevamente de nonbre haora para : "Keysight Technologies" .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 1, 2015)

A quien pueda interesar (Y tenga plata para armar )


Encontré un par de Analizadores de audio bien interesantes, uno basado en PIC que digo yo, se puede mejorar usando un ADC para hombres y no el interno que usa el PIC 

http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit /PICTHD/picthd.htm

Y uno que se ve bastante profesional 

http://www.users.on.net/~glenk/thd/thd.htm

Y otro más bien documentado de la edad del bronce con integrados que no conozco  

http://www.cordellaudio.com/papers/thd_analyzer.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2015)

A los primeros no los conocia, pero el de Bob Cordell es un clasico de la edad media, y muy bueno!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2015)

Divagando por la red, encontré uno de Don Turner... http://www.turneraudio.com.au/thd-measurement.html

Pero cargo una duda... La funcionalidad de estos equipos, podría mejorar cambiando los OpAmp por unos como estos? 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lme49710.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/opa2132.pdf


----------



## crimson (Oct 13, 2015)

Me vino a ver un viejo amigo y nos pusimos a divagar sobre osciladores de audio, medida de distorsión, etc. etc. La charla derivó hacia lo maravillosos que son los actuales osciladores DDS, muy económicos y confiables. Recordamos la época de los 8038 y que todavía tengo uno en uso desde hace más de 25 años...

El asunto es: ¿cuánta distorsión tenía realmente? ¿servía para un análisis válido de la distorsión de un amplificador? Aprovechando la función de transformada ràpida de Fourier que tienen los osciloscopios modernos, podemos usarlos como analizador de espectro de audio, y el 8038 nos arrojó el siguiente resultado:

-40dB es más o menos cien veces menos en tensión, y la distorsión en segunda armónica es de casi el 1%. Mucho como para medir THD%. Veamos ahora un oscilador DDS que me regaló lsedr hace un tiempo:




Nos pusimos a comparar y:

¡la armónica más fuerte está -100dB abajo!

Vuelvo al título: ¡para qué laburar tanto! ¿Cuánto habré tardado en fabricarme el oscilador con 8038? Así y todo, por lo menos quedé tranquilo, porque medí el oscilador de mi medidor de distorsión experimental y daba más o menos lo que daba el DDS 
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Me vino a ver un viejo amigo y nos pusimos a divagar sobre osciladores de audio, medida de distorsión, etc. etc. La charla derivó hacia lo maravillosos que son los actuales osciladores DDS, muy económicos y confiables. Recordamos la época de los 8038 y que todavía tengo uno en uso desde hace más de 25 años. . . .



Pero *¿ Quién te quita la diversión ?* 

Por aquí uno *DDS*

http://www.electronics-lab.com/project/dds-function-generator/

http://www.scienceprog.com/avr-dds-signal-generator-v20/


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2015)

Tuve la consideración de usar un oscilador DDS y aprovechar un ADC de 16bits que tengo por aquí para diseñar un analizador de distorsión digital, pero luego ideas pitufas me pasaron por la cabeza y retrocedí


----------

